# My adventures



## Nando (Jul 30, 2007)

I have had a pretty eventful life. So far I have been to the fun show, been tattooed,been used for showmanship at the fair, and been showed at the fair. And I'm not even twelve weeks old yet!

I am going to tell some of the stories of the things I've done.


----------



## Nando (Jul 30, 2007)

*The fun show:*

 When I was six weeks old my human took me tothe 4-Hfun show. Myself, my mom, my eight brothers and sisters all went to the fun show. (But I was the only one that was showed.)

 I was there all day. We went in a large, plastic dog cage. (It was the only cage we would all fit in easily.) There were dried grass clippings in the bottom of the cage. My human hung a waterbottle for us on the wire door. And she even gave us a dish of food. 

 My human got me out and showed me to a lot of other humans throughout the day. They thought I was cute. 

 She wrote N/A in my ear with a permanent marker, but it wasn't really very permanent because it went away. She said that I had to have that because I wasn't tattooed. 

 Later in the afternoon, my human said that it was finally time for me to be showed. She got me out and groomed me. When she grooms me, she gets her hands damp and rubs them back and forth in my fur until all of the loose pieces are gone.

 Before I knew it, she had taken me up and put me in a little wooden box on the judging table. I was the only one in my class (pre-junior). 

 The judge got me out, set me, looked at me, and then talked about me. He said that, except for my ears being a little bit long (and he said I might outgrow that), I was a very good rabbit.

 When the judge was done with me, he put me back in the wooden box at the back of the judging table. My human got me out, picked up my ribbon, and took me back to my cage. 

 It was late before we got home. When we got home, my human put myself and my family back in our cage and fed us. I was glad to be home. It had been a long day and I was tired.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Aug 5, 2007)

WOW!! sounds like you had a exciting day! Congrats on getting the ribbon Nando!


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds great!


----------



## Nando (Sep 20, 2007)

I have done showmanship at the state fair now, too.


----------

